# Return key "stuck"



## Laura13 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi! I've been experiencing a problem with my keyboard since yesterday. I have tried to solve it myself, but nothing that I tried worked and there are no similar problems to be found after a simple Google search. Therefore I would appreciate any help.

I have a HP Pavillion g6, with Windows 8.1 as the operating system. Yesterday, while typing on Skype, my cursor would occasionally freeze until any random key would be pressed. Later on, while using Word, Facebook, any text editor or text bar, I have came across something strange. While typing, the Return (Enter) key would get stuck (without having to touch it) and spam newlines until I would press any key on the keyboard, causing the cursor to freeze as well. After multiple "tests" I have realised that the Return key doesn't get stuck all the time, just when I would type fast and make key combinations like "aq", "sw", "de" (see alignment on qwerty keyboard), or "zq" "xw" "ce" etc. As I mentioned, the Enter key would then start inserting new lines (without even being touched) while another key would be pressed. However, this doesn't happen if I make the same key combinations while typing slowly. It is worth saying that key combinations involving only rows 2 (asdf..) and 3(zxcv) don't cause the Enter key to get stuck. 
Moreover, after restarting the computer (classic turn on and off solution :whistling I have realised that the computer boots up with the Return key appearing as being stuck. Therefore, I can't insert my password before pressing a random key, as it continuously "presses" the enter next to the password field. 

It is worth mentioning that my laptop suffered a minor water spillage in the past (few months ago), but I had it sent to a repair centre where it got cleaned and the keyboard was replaced. I've had no other problems with it until now. 

My failed attempts to fix it include: air blowing the keyboard in order to remove dust, checking if keys are actually physically stuck, registry clean, virus check, and a system restore that failed, due to an apparent problem with system files. 

Thank you for reading!

EDIT: I also tried plugging in a USB keyboard. It doesn't cause this weird behaviour, no matter how and what I type.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Does the problem persist with the onscreen keyboard?
Can you try an external USB keyboard?


----------



## Laura13 (Jun 1, 2014)

Panther063 said:


> Does the problem persist with the onscreen keyboard?
> Can you try an external USB keyboard?


Thank you for your reply!

I have tried with an external USB keyboard, the only problem is at the start - up, when the Enter key is still pressed, inserting an empty password field over and over again. Other than that, no problem. I can make any key combinations, as fast as I want, without the Enter key to get activated.

However, while using the on screen keyboard I cannot type as fast, therefore I cannot check if the same problem would be encountered.


----------



## Laura13 (Jun 1, 2014)

EDIT: I have just realised that the Enter key from the numpad is not functional. There must be a connection between all these.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> sent to a repair centre where it got cleaned and the keyboard was replaced


 take it back to the repair place and have them check the Keyboard.


----------

